# stack vista 640 problem



## stackvista (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi there

We have just installed a Stack Vista 640 wood stove. I think it is an early 1980s model. We got it for free! Lucky us. 

We have put it into a hearth which is a rectangular stone structure positioned in the middle of our open plan kitchen/living room. It works well but we are losing the heat into the rectangular space because all the heat comes out the top, so the room isn't as warm as it could be.  We put it there because aesthetically it was most pleasing but also we have young kids and it is off the ground and is set into the rectangular structure. We blocked off the top of the space where it meets the roof but the heat still seems stuck. We were wondering if you could help us find some sort of fan which would blow the air out into the living room. The problem is there is not much room. But there is the possibility of altering the stone structure.

The space we have is

28cm between legs of the stove
8cm gap at bottom
8cm at top
6cm from back of stove to the back wall of the structure

The whole inside of the stone structure is empty 30cm depth x 2m wide x 3m high

Any suggestions on products or what to do would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Liz


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome. The block-off plate should be lower, at the bottom of the throat of the stone chase. But for a simple fan trick, try an ordinary table fan, placed on the floor, blowing cooler room air toward the stove.


----------



## rogerandbridget (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi......uuuhh An early 80"s model stove is not a phase II stove and in many counties the installation of anything pre 1996 is unlawful, and not fuel efficient. I would suggest first a NEW stove properly rated for your home and life style. In our area we use the formula of 18.75 but per square foot of heated living space in a well insulated home. Up size by 25% for drafty or poorly insulated structures. Add another 25% if there are young children or elderly folks in the home. Over sizing is not wise, nor is undersizing to meet budget. Secondly a chimney liner will ensure proper draft characteristics and a safe installation as well as greatly reduce the creosote build up in the flue making maintenence much easier. To further stop the unwanted up draft which is robbing you of all your heat, One can also install a block off plate and or insulate with kaowool insulation around the pipe at the top of the insert/stove.  

        Sorry......but after 26 years without one homeowner having any losses or injuries from my work, I guess I am really picky! Stay safe!


----------



## fossil (Jul 20, 2011)

rogerandbridget said:
			
		

> Hi......uuuhh An early 80"s model stove is not a phase II stove and in many counties the installation of anything pre 1996 is unlawful...



The OP's in Australia.  And this is the "Classic (Pre-EPA) Stoves Forum".  Rick


----------

